
A Guide to Business Development 2.0 - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/business_development_20.php
======
mixmax
From the article: "Besides being annoying, cold calling is no longer
effective"

A friend of mine does this for a living, and he earns around $20.000 a month
and has a 30 hour working week. In a previous startups I cold called potential
customers myself and closed roughly 1 in 20.

I don't know where the author gets his numbers from, or if he moves in
radically different cirsles from me, but I strongly disagree. I would say that
cold-callling is one of the most effective sales methods out there. Depending
on your product of course.

------
jgrahamc
"Cold calling is dead"? Uh, no it's not, and neither is direct marketing or
spam. None of these things are dead because they work.

